# Logging in to Vimeo



## peterkronenberg (Jan 12, 2005)

I just installed Vimeo and I can't seem to log in. It doesn't even get to the point of asking me for any credentials. It just starts spinning. The other sections of the app work fine. There's nothing wrong with the internet connection. And I have no problem logging in on my phone.
Anything special I need to know?


----------

